# Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa and Studying



## lufee (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, my partner have just been grant of a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa.

Currently she is absent from her uni study but would like to go back and finish it. 

She was international student visa while studying but since she have been granted Partner Sub 820, would she be able to pay uni fee like domestic student?

I know government funding is not supported but would like to know since it would be much much cheaper then paying international student rate.

Thanks


----------

